# Bee's nest in reataining wall



## Bernie Brewer (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a short retaining wall a few feet from my deck that has a bee's nest in it. Or rather, it DID have a nest in it until my son and I each sustained everal stings and I finally had enough of it. I partially borke down the wall, found the nest and sprayed the bejeezus out of it. So the nest is destroyed, but now a couple of days later the bees are still buzzing around the area as if nothing happend. I can only assume they are starting to rebuild. any ideas how I can get rid of them once and for all? And please don't suggest I call Billy. That is just not in the budget.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Get suited up and remove the remnants of the nest.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Put some Acephate 75 in the wall. They'll never come back. Then, once they're all gone, remove the nest as WoW suggests.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For yellow jackets--I dump powdered Sevin dust onto the opening---that kills the nest very quickly---best to do it at night or early morning---or you will have hundreds of the workers flying around,trying to figure out what happened to the nest----


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Wisconsin, huh? 
A good reason to procrastinate. Wait until a nice cold day to deal with them. They will be sluggish and/or unable to fly.


----------

